# Advice on moving out of America?



## safarichick101 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey, I'm only in high school but I plan on getting out of America when I graduate and attending college elsewhere. I was originally born in Canada, so realistically speaking I am planning on going to school there as the tuition is affordable. However, my dream has always been to live in Europe. I've always been fascinated by the culture and I love their view on life. Although I love America as being the country I was raised in, there are many factors which make me feel like an alien here.. even though this truly is all I've known. Anyway, I'm trying to do my best and try to plan things ahead so that I can get out of America. My parents will most likely not support my decision but I believe as a human I have a right to pursue my dreams.. and for me those dreams are getting out of here. I have my reasons that I won't discuss, and I know that america is so diverse as a nation. But even moving out of state is unreasonable because out of state tuition is outrageous. I live in Texas but feel absolutely alienated here and the locals drive me up a wall with their arrogance. If I tell them I was born in Canada they treat me like a foreigner, even though I've been here for 8 years and both of my parents are from Texas. Its heartbreaking because it makes me feel like the country I have lived in all my life does not accept me as their own.. just another foreigner. Although I do enjoy my dual citizenship, it would be nice to be with some more reasonable people. 

I am willing to get MYSELF where I need to go and do what I need to get there. I won't be relying on my parents.


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi,

Good luck with your plans. Travel is great if only to make you appreciate the good things about home. 

I too love the history and small pockets of residual culture in Europe, however much of the culture is either American or Islamic now and the only time you see 'traditional' living is in tourist areas.. Also many places that have retained their culture have only been able to do so by shunning 'outsiders' so you might feel like an alien again 

I speak from my own findings.. I went to Cyprus to embrace a better traditional family orientated culture.. only to find the want nothing to do with foreigners (other than to take the tourist's cash) and if your not family you can go to hell lol

If you go to the UK pack you headscaff!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Attending university in Canada is an excellent idea to get you started in the direction you say you want to head. Think about what you are going to study there, too. Some diplomas travel better than others do. If you can manage a couple of foreign languages along the way, they'll serve you well.

But if you're serious about wanting to live abroad, get used to being treated like a foreigner. (It's not always that bad.) Certainly here in Europe, most cultures aren't as welcoming to those who take on the local nationality. Not that they're unpleasant about it, but they tend to consider you a product of the culture you came from. As Zeeb0 says, they've maintained their distinct cultures by being a bit aloof, and more and more these days, they tend to admit that they aren't interested in being "multi-culti" - they expect the foreigners to "assimilate" into the local scene. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

*Watch what you wish for*

Be careful what you wish for as you may be jumping out of the frying pan into the fire. Are you sure that part of your problem in Texas is not of your own making. My son is the coach of a mens soccer team at a university in Texas. He has recruited players from Canada, England, Mexico, etc. and they don't have any problem at all living in Texas. We spend a lot of time in Texas visiting him and his family. I have never noticed any trouble and my wife is Mexican. You are going to find ignorant racists everywhere including Canada and Europe.

I am just cautioning you that you may find that things aren't as rosy elsewhere as you thought they would be.


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

safarichick101 said:


> Hey, I'm only in high school but I plan on getting out of America when I graduate and attending college elsewhere. I was originally born in Canada, so realistically speaking I am planning on going to school there as the tuition is affordable. However, my dream has always been to live in Europe. I've always been fascinated by the culture and I love their view on life. Although I love America as being the country I was raised in, there are many factors which make me feel like an alien here.. even though this truly is all I've known. Anyway, I'm trying to do my best and try to plan things ahead so that I can get out of America. My parents will most likely not support my decision but I believe as a human I have a right to pursue my dreams.. and for me those dreams are getting out of here. I have my reasons that I won't discuss, and I know that america is so diverse as a nation. But even moving out of state is unreasonable because out of state tuition is outrageous. I live in Texas but feel absolutely alienated here and the locals drive me up a wall with their arrogance. If I tell them I was born in Canada they treat me like a foreigner, even though I've been here for 8 years and both of my parents are from Texas. Its heartbreaking because it makes me feel like the country I have lived in all my life does not accept me as their own.. just another foreigner. Although I do enjoy my dual citizenship, it would be nice to be with some more reasonable people.
> 
> I am willing to get MYSELF where I need to go and do what I need to get there. I won't be relying on my parents.



In Canada they might see you as an "American" as you probably have an American accent and live in Texas. You are going to meet reasonable and unreasonable people where ever you go.


----------

